
Lawsuit: Trustwave owes $30M for 2009 breach at Heartland Payment Systems - ryanlol
https://cookcountyrecord.com/stories/511478100-lawsuit-data-security-firm-trustwave-owes-30m-for-2009-data-breach-at-heartland-payment-systems
======
ccnafr
Hmm, this is just the lawsuit's intro put into an article.

Here's a story with comments from Trustwave. They call the lawsuit meritless,
which appears to be so:
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/security-
firm...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/security-firm-sued-
for-failing-to-detect-malware-that-caused-a-2009-breach/)

Appears the two insurance firms filed a counter-lawsuit in another state,
which is illegal in the US as you have to follow through with the first.

